# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My Penis come's off in my dreams :shock:

## Gr8God

About 6 dreams in the last year is My penis coming off 
Most recently in a dream I was getting a BJ & fucken dick comes off Im like Ehh Then I just twisted it back in place LOL & carried on

----------


## KurtDetterman

um...okay  :Eek:

----------


## Solarflare

^ 

exactly

----------


## PattiZ

I think this dream symbolizes difficulty you may be having in communicating your plans, goals or resolutions in life.

----------


## Raspberry

I bet that was freaky. They'll probably stop soon.

I dreamed of getting a bj once. It was weird considering I was busy being like "Where the fuck did that penis come from?" to make much of it  ::lol::

----------


## Solarflare

> I bet that was freaky. They'll probably stop soon.
> 
> I dreamed of getting a bj once. It was weird considering I was busy being like "Where the fuck did that penis come from?" to make much of it



OH RIGHT YOU DON'T HAVE A PENIS...... you poor poor thing....  :Crying:

----------


## Saurfang

Oh wow... Lol, I wish you won't have these nightmares anymore soon  ::|:  I imagine how creepy that is  :tongue2:

----------


## insideout

I once had a dream that the end of my penis broke off and another in which I cut it off for some reason. These were not resolved as easily as in your dreams.

----------


## Gr8God

> Oh wow... Lol, I wish you won't have these nightmares anymore soon  I imagine how creepy that is



It wasn't a nightmare all of these dreams included casual sex

----------


## Gr8God

> I think this dream symbolizes difficulty you may be having in communicating your plans, goals or resolutions in life.



lol how did you manage to get soo much from that small amount of writing

----------


## Gr8God

> I bet that was freaky. They'll probably stop soon.
> 
> I dreamed of getting a bj once. It was weird considering I was busy being like "Where the fuck did that penis come from?" to make much of it



Isn't that kinda gross getting a BJ when your suppose to be a girl
If it was me & I had a veshayshay (my word for vag) I wuld be freaked out

----------


## Rawracookie

> I bet that was freaky. They'll probably stop soon.
> 
> I dreamed of getting a bj once. It was weird considering I was busy being like "Where the fuck did that penis come from?" to make much of it



Try having a penis more often. 'Tis good.

----------


## saltyseedog

I think you need to give it more attention. The little guy needs to be pet.

----------


## Rawracookie

> I think you need to give it more attention. The little guy needs to be pet.



Or maybe you are petting it so much it falls off. Take it easy?

----------


## saltyseedog

Naw he needs to pet it more, or get someone else to pet it. Its like he doesn't give it any attention and he hardly knows he has one..... so thats why it falls off in the dream.
Its screaming look you act like don't even have a penis!!! Give it some attention!!!

----------


## Rawracookie

The most recent was when he was getting it pet. Thus maybe he should take it easy if (and only if) he gets plenty of action.

However, if he doesn't get much, maybe he should pet it more.

----------


## Stratos11

Join the club
 ::D:

----------


## Rawracookie

ICUR limited to a 256 color potato head.

----------


## DeletePlease

Yup, that's your penis for ya; it'll do that sometimes.

----------


## insideout

"I say follow your dreams, even if they're about a giant spider with your father's head and he keeps stealing your penis."
~Dean Venture.

----------


## Gr8God

> Join the club



Lol

----------


## Raspberry

> Isn't that kinda gross getting a BJ when your suppose to be a girl
> If it was me & I had a veshayshay (my word for vag) I wuld be freaked out



Trust me, I was incredibly freaked out. And I wouldn't say it was gross. I wasn't lucid so I couldn't help it.

But when I woke up I quickly checked in my pants to make sure I was still female  ::lol::

----------


## Rawracookie

> Trust me, I was incredibly freaked out. And I wouldn't say it was gross. I wasn't lucid so I couldn't help it.
> 
> But when I woke up I quickly checked in my pants to make sure I was still female



lol. How recently have you checked?

NVM. Have you tried to have a penis midLD? If not, you should.

----------


## Severomorsk

This reminds of that episode of The Sopranos where Tony talks about his dream where a duck flies off with his penis.  ::D:

----------


## Raspberry

> lol. How recently have you checked?
> 
> NVM. Have you tried to have a penis midLD? If not, you should.



 ::lol::  Considering I get changed several times a day.

Might be a good RC. Just check in my pants. Oh! I have a penis, I must be dreaming! Nah not really.

And uh, I don't know if I'd like to have a penis in a lucid. But then again, LDs are for experiences and that's something I could experience... I mean... I wouldn't have to tell anyone... *cackles*  ::lol::

----------


## Evolventity

Similar thing happened to me. o-o

----------


## feross

ive kinda had one of those.

one time I was peeing at school and when i was done it came off and i placed it on top of the toilet and went back to class.
Later on an announcment came on saying my name and that i forgot my penis in the bathroom and to come get it.


crazy

----------


## Rawracookie

lolwut?





> Considering I get changed several times a day.
> 
> Might be a good RC. Just check in my pants. Oh! I have a penis, I must be dreaming! Nah not really.
> 
> And uh, I don't know if I'd like to have a penis in a lucid. But then again, LDs are for experiences and that's something I could experience... I mean... I wouldn't have to tell anyone... *cackles*



If you don't know if you'd like to, then you'd better try it. Also, you have to tell me because I COMMAND YOU TO.

That's how it works, right?

----------


## redhotchily

Geez man why did i have to see this post i watched this horror show called teeth when I was younger and its about the girl with teeth in her vasheyshey and she uses emm to rip people's cocks of man I had so many nightmares so thank you for bringing back those memories now im probably gonna have a nightmare tonight. :Oh noes:  :Crying:

----------


## Rawracookie

I saw that too. The worst part was when the dog got a hold of that one guy's penis. o.o

----------


## PattiZ

> lol how did you manage to get soo much from that small amount of writing



 Dreams are symbolic- even penis ones plus the fact that it's reoccuring.  :wink2:

----------


## Raspberry

> lolwut?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know if you'd like to, then you'd better try it. Also, you have to tell me because I COMMAND YOU TO.
> 
> That's how it works, right?



Um, ok. I'll pm you when it happens ( :Eek: )  ::lol:: 

And I would really not like to watch that movie. I watched Tormented, and in that movie this guy was having sex with this girl, and I'm not really sure what happened, but it looked like he got thrown and his penis ripped off. He was lying bleeding all over the place and the girl was just like "Ew. Who cares about you. Ghost, please don't kill me, I like you more than him."

I used to have this reacurring dream when I was 11 that I turned up to school and forgot to put any clothes on. I spent the dream being embarrassed, avoiding people and trying to find clothes. I'm so glad I don't have naked dreams anymore...

----------


## Rawracookie

> Um, ok. I'll pm you when it happens () 
> 
> And I would really not like to watch that movie. I watched Tormented, and in that movie this guy was having sex with this girl, and I'm not really sure what happened, but it looked like he got thrown and his penis ripped off. He was lying bleeding all over the place and the girl was just like "Ew. Who cares about you. Ghost, please don't kill me, I like you more than him."
> 
> I used to have this reacurring dream when I was 11 that I turned up to school and forgot to put any clothes on. I spent the dream being embarrassed, avoiding people and trying to find clothes. I'm so glad I don't have naked dreams anymore...



I remember back in the day when I had a few reoccurring nightmares. Nowadays I just have weird dreams. And one lucid dream. Hoping to have more soon.

----------


## Gr8God

> Geez man why did i have to see this post i watched this horror show called teeth when I was younger and its about the girl with teeth in her vasheyshey and she uses emm to rip people's cocks of man I had so many nightmares so thank you for bringing back those memories now im probably gonna have a nightmare tonight.



Never seen the movie they you describe makes me not want to
I did do a chick who had teeth in her veshayshay luckly she didn't bite mah dick off I was lucid aswell

----------


## DreamsOfSonatas

> It wasn't a nightmare all of these dreams included casual sex



Maybe you're deeply afraid of getting an STD. There are definitely so nasty ones out there. Be smart. Test your partner... be monogamous, and most importantly WEAR A RUBBER.

----------


## Rawracookie

> Maybe you're deeply afraid of getting an STD. There are definitely so nasty ones out there. Be smart. Test your partner... be monogamous, and most importantly WEAR A RUBBER.



lol, monogamy.

----------


## sloth

I have actually had this dream, too.
*shiver* 
*double-checks his cawkenbawls*
*whew*

----------


## Raspberry

@Rawracookie

It happened again  :Eek:  Its so weird! Maybe for my next MILD I'll repeat something like "I like having a vagina. I like having a vagina. I like having a vagina."

The funny thing is that I'm too much like "omfg I have a dick" to do anything... fun  ::D:

----------


## Rawracookie

> @Rawracookie
> 
> It happened again  Its so weird! Maybe for my next MILD I'll repeat something like "I like having a vagina. I like having a vagina. I like having a vagina."
> 
> The funny thing is that I'm too much like "omfg I have a dick" to do anything... fun



lol

I seem to be picking up on the lucid dreaming thing. I'll have to try being female at some point, too.

----------


## feross

Maybe .... Just maybe, this can be a reality check. I mean my hands are down my pants all the time anyway.,

----------


## Inspirer

Medication side effect?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raspberry


And uh, I don't know if I'd like to have a penis in a lucid. But then again, LDs are for experiences and that's something I could experience... I mean... I wouldn't have to tell anyone... *cackles* 



Oh yes you do.*

----------


## Rawracookie

> Oh yes you do.



I already said that.

Anyways, at one point during a very weak lucid I was a female character. I say very weak because I only had the faintest idea I could control the situation. That's happened for the last two I've had. I need to try harder. I used my control to get the girl I was embodied in to kiss a guy (lol it's like a fanfic). Then I realized I didn't want to kiss a guy and I was able to flip from being the girl to the boy.

I my latest weak lucid, I was able to enlarge my penis (lol, screw "male enhancement," I'm dreaming!). It wasn't a very vivid sex scene, though. >.<

Still haven't had it fall off, though.

----------


## Gr8God

I haven't had another one if these dreams since & no its not a medication sid effect I don't take medications I'm too healthy

----------

